# MRV Slipper 2



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Full moon last night, wind out of the north 15-20, does my kid care? No...
Can't waste a chance to get on the water, even if the full moon jinx is in effect.
This morning at 5:30 am I heard:
"Get the boat ready Dad, Lagoon time, let's go..."
"Need some salt on my feet to cancel out wearing shoes all semester."
So we headed down to Beacon 42 to see what's what.
Lagoon water's were stirred up so we played behind the clinker islands.
Let the wind push us in till we hit a speed bump, a clam laying on the sandbar.  










Clambered into the toe deep water to see what was floating around.
Started with a spiral egg case from one of the goon snails










Then found some curious patterns in the mud










which we followed to the end that was moving










and looked a little closer










and out popped this guy










who of course had to be properly documented... 










as did the rest of the clan   










followed by my daughter getting a little crabby  :










As for the fish that might put a bend in your pole, no cooperation at all.
Threw topwaters at grass beds and potholes, while Gina was chasing critters,
but found no takers, only terrified mullet.
Yesterday's gusts had stirred up the silt pretty good.
Lousy conditions for sight casting. But, a chance to take the kid out,
is still a good enough reason to go anyways.
                 
                                [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

fishing in the spirit of science, perfect.


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Memories is what it's about!!!! Fish are a bouns


----------



## james_bingham3 (Oct 22, 2009)

when i take the kids we always seem to spend more time chasen critters than fishen too
always amased how shallow the grass slipper floats


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice Brett!  The little horsehoes made me chuckle...


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW, that moon was bright last night. ;D


----------



## nmcphail (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for more pics of your pretty boat.  It's interesting you found some of those little horseshoes... a few of the last fish I've caught down there were stuffed with them...


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Bravo.....enjoyed your report.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Only the Slipper could follow 1" horseshoe crabs in just enough water to cover. ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Size 28 hooks and a micrometer to measure your catch...show off!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Science


...not really, curiosity? Definitely!
Every area has it's own unusual critters,
and my daughter has always wanted to catch them.
She was happy and busy, while I got to wade
and cast hookless lures at unseen or non-existent predators.
We all won.



> Fish are a bouns


 Only when they fall from your hands
and rebound off the deck...then you can catch 'em twice.



> Shallow


 was what the Slipper was built specifically for.
Not fast or for carrying a load, just a bare minimum hull
for maximum enjoyment of shallow water with minimum expense.



> The little horsehoes made me chuckle...


And your dyslexia made me wonder if there are such things...



> that moon was bright


 Yeah, but when it comes to
figuring out how to operate a new camera,
I get the feeling the same description doesn't apply to me.

Strike III, I still owe you a trip, soon... 



> the last fish I've caught down there were stuffed with them...


Hmmmm...HaMm3r, you listening?
Horsehoe crab flies...maybe?

Gramps, good thing the clam stopped the boat
otherwise we would have crushed the little guys.



> Size 28 hooks and a micrometer


Don't go giving my kid ideas, bad enough I have to carry
A millimeter scale, fine mesh dip net, catch bucket
and white "background" towel on every trip she goes on.
"Dad, quick! You gotta see this!" interrupts my casting time...

                                    ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL...



> ... or for carrying a load


follwed by {a load}



> A millimeter scale, fine mesh dip net, catch bucket
> and white towel


Those my friend are priceless memories.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

